# Otterbox defender case?



## djj624 (Aug 12, 2011)

Anyone here have the otterbox defender case? Just wanted some feedback on it. My main concerns are ease of getting it in and out of the clip, if the phone gets hot with two cases on it, and since it has a built in screen protector how's the touch action and screen brightness.
Thanks guys

Sent from my Liquid S3


----------



## hank3fan (Sep 16, 2011)

It's a little difficult to get in and out but other than that I love it. It actually seems a little easier too get in on and off after a few times.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## aj8600 (Jul 15, 2011)

In the days of frequent SODs it was pretty annoying but I stand by other box 100%

The thing is nearly indestructible and the touch screen feels just as responsive

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## TekWarren (Jun 13, 2011)

Great case, great product support. The only thing I didn't like was the built in screen protector since it really takes away from the sharpness of the display. I pulled it off and have yet to replace it. The holster holds tight and does get a little easier but not to the point where it doesn't still hold well.


----------



## Maphack (Dec 19, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B0089YS4CK/ref=mp_s_a_1?pi=SL75&qid=1347546779&sr=8-1

Anyone else try this case? I think it's amazing. I got the purple one and don't regret it at all.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

Maphack said:


> http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B0089YS4CK/ref=mp_s_a_1?pi=SL75&qid=1347546779&sr=8-1
> 
> Anyone else try this case? I think it's amazing. I got the purple one and don't regret it at all.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


I bought one like that, it is made by Incipio and it is awesome

* Verizon Galaxy S 3 *


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Nick.Tbolt said:


> I bought one like that, it is made by Incipio and it is awesome


Yeah, I have the Incipio too and I LOVE it!


----------



## Maphack (Dec 19, 2011)

Jaxidian said:


> Yeah, I have the Incipio too and I LOVE it!


Looks exactly like the one I got, but mine was half the price..and amazon prime eligible









Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## JKBane (Jun 18, 2011)

Try the Seidio convert combo case. Lots of protection and easier to get in and out of the pocket. Doesn't have a preinstalled screen protector though. I did a review on it and got a YouTube video about it if you want a closer look. But I like it. Its like 2 cases in one.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sprovo (Dec 29, 2011)

Just received my ballistic s3 max case. Very solid.

Sent from my SGH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## drawmonster (Dec 27, 2011)

I have the Otterbox Defender and really like it. Got it for like $20 off Amazon. Great protection.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pacifik.fuzion (Sep 18, 2012)

Overall, this is a really good case and provides excellent protection for your device. The screen protector is a different story. I hated it. Maybe other people had better luck with it than I did but it ruined screen quality for me. I popped mine out and put spigens curved crystal screen protector under the defender case and you can't even tell there's a screen protector on it.

Sent from my BAKED d2spr


----------



## bond32 (Jul 14, 2011)

I plan on returning my defender case. Not worth it if you have to pop out the screen protector.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## harosxcomp170 (May 12, 2012)

Does anyone know of a good extended battery case??

Sent from my very very fast overclocked 86GB SCH-I535 on JB AOKP using Tapatalk 2 !!


----------



## Legato (Dec 19, 2011)

bond32 said:


> I plan on returning my defender case. Not worth it if you have to pop out the screen protector.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


The screen protector is one of the best parts in my opinion and why I always buy defenders. I don't have to worry about liquids getting on the screen and getting through cracks and seems on the edge and I don't care if I eat doritos or something messy like pulled pork and still use the phone. Phone stays clean and safe and I can wipe off the case and screen protector with ease.

Sent from a GlaDos Baked Potato


----------



## bond32 (Jul 14, 2011)

Legato said:


> The screen protector is one of the best parts in my opinion and why I always buy defenders. I don't have to worry about liquids getting on the screen and getting through cracks and seems on the edge and I don't care if I eat doritos or something messy like pulled pork and still use the phone. Phone stays clean and safe and I can wipe off the case and screen protector with ease.
> 
> Sent from a GlaDos Baked Potato


Exactly, my thoughts exactly. I know that it's amazing protection just not happy with it. I actually ordered it, the atomic color. Didn't pay so much for it.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## regidk (Sep 17, 2012)

[quote name
* Maphack [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Posted [/background]13 September 2012 - 10:34 PM*

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]http://www.amazon.co...47546779&sr=8-1

Anyone else try this case? I think it's amazing. I got the purple one and don't regret it at all.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2 [/background]
[/quote]
hello, friends, I have a similar case,http://www.eiemall.c...011.htm?sid=528 I bought the black, individuality, freedom, the unique design of this reason that I chose it!


----------

